# Avacado? can they be grown in Alabama?



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

i just had a cooking adventure with avacados that didnt go nearly as smoothy as i had planned, but anyway i now have some Avacado seeds, can they be planted and have them grow? if so will they grow in Alabama? i am in the far south east corner and would like to try but not sure if it would be worth it?


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

I know nothing of Alabama's climate, but if it's hot and steamy, go for it and remember than an avocado tree can get absolutely enormous, so make sure you have plenty of space in your garden. Here's some info you might find helpful. 

An evergreen tree, it sheds many leaves in early spring. It is a fast growing tree that can reach a height of 24 metres. Leaves are 7-40cm in length and variable in shape. They are often pubescent and reddish when young, then become smooth, leathery, and dark green when mature. The fruit is a berry, consisting of a single large seed, surrounded by a buttery pulp. The tree produces panicles or clusters of 200-300 small yellow-green blossoms. Each panicle will yield one to three avocados. Fruit colour at maturity is green, black, purple or reddish, depending on variety. 

Cultivation: The avocado tree, when grown by a hobby gardener, is normally grown from seeds removed from ripened fruit. Pierce the seed with its pointed end up, partially through with toothpicks on 3-4 sides to hold it on the top of a jar or vase partly filled with water and few pieces of charcoal to keep the water sweet just covering the base. In 2-6 weeks, when roots and leaves are well formed, the plant is set in potting soil. Unless moved into soil within a few weeks or months after germination, they begin to deteriorate. They are also easily sprouted in a well-drained pot of porous, fertile soil. The top of the seed should just barely peek above the surface of the soil. If the soil is kept fairly moist and the temperature is between 16-20Â°C, the seed will begin to sprout and a plant will develop. When the seedling reaches 12 inches, it should be pinched back to about 15-20cm to produce a rounder, fuller plant. Avocados grown inside thrive in sun or in a good, lighted location. Once they've filled their pots up with healthy roots, they should be potted in larger ones. Repotting should be done in the spring. Well-rooted plants should be given a dilute liquid fertiliser every week or two. Soil should not be allowed to dry out but should not be soggy. Prefers a rich, loose sandy loam, pH between 6-7 and must have excellent drainage. Grow in full sun and do not grow closer than about 6 metres from other plants. Trees benefit from occasional fertilising and pollination will be improved if 2-3 trees are grown close together.


----------



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

hate to be pessimistic but I bet the first time it gets below 25 degrees it will be deader than a door nail.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

There are some specific varieties thare are somewhat cold hardy but I doubt any of them are used for commercial avocado production. Some folks do keep them as container plants, but chances are you won't get any fruit. They have to be fairly large before they start to bear.

.....Alan.


----------

